# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga PEJA

## ILovePejaa

*Peja* është ndër qendrat më të rëndësishme të KOsovës. Është qytet i vjetër. I lashtë. Shtrohet prej Zahaqit e deri të Gryka e Rugovës, apo në të kundërtën.
*Peja* ka simbolikën dhe metaforën e saj. Mu për këtë, karakteristikat e saja kësaj radhe do t'i radhis. Mbaj shpresë se kështu do ta kuptojmë shumë mirë tërësinë e këtij qyteti edhe të Rafshit Kosovar. Të shkojmë radhasi:
*Peja* ka mbi 200.000 banorë. Ka 603 kilometra katrorë sipërfaqe edhe afro 21.000 hektarë tokë pune. Kjo qendër komunale ka njëzet e tetë shkolla follire dhe 5 shkolla të mesme dhe Universitetin e Biznesit.
Ka spitalin e përgjithshëm me të gjitha repartet specialistike, Spitalin për shërimin e sëmundjeve të mushkërive, Qendren ambulantidtike, Poliklinikën e dhëmbëve. 
*Peja* ka Hotel "Rugova", Hotel "Korza", Hotel "Karagaqi", Hotel "Dypon", ka Motelin "Dardania", Kampin veror "Karagaqi".
Kur kthehemi pakëz pas, të mos harrojmë: Ka Karagaqin, besa edhe Tabjet e pasTabjet, Kullat edhe Kullën e Sheremetit, Grykën e Rugovës, Çarshinë e Gjatë edhe Shadërvanin, ka Kapeshnicën, Kalanë e rrënuar, Karagaqin e bombardimeve, Pelivan Mejdanin, ka Xhamia e Kisha. 
*Peja* ka Ujin e zi edhe të Drinit të Bardhë, Çokolicën dhe Lumin e kthjellët për mjedis, ka Lugun e Baranit edhe të Leshanit, ka Bjeshkët e Nemuna. Qyteti e ka të zhvilluar ekonomin dhe tregtinë.
*Peja* ka shumë dyqane. 
*Peja* ka Teatrin, shtëpinë e kulturës, kinemanë. 
*Peja* e ka kulturën e zhvilluar. 
*Peja* ka traditë... 
*Peja*ka të gjitha udhët që e lidhin me botën. 
*Peja* është në mes të botës. 
Nëse nuk besoni, ejani në Pejë, provoni dhe e shtrini metrin?!! 
*Peja* provokon. Hapni librat. Merrni lapsat. Shkruani!... e mos ju daltë ashtu ejani me mua keni punë...

ps. nje pershkrimi modest i qytetit tim.

Kjo foto eshte e qendrese se Pejes, Hotel "Rugova".

----------


## ILovePejaa

Peja është qyteti më perëndimorë i Kosovës dhe zën vend me rëndësi në tërë Rafshin e Dukagjinit. Peja, së bashku me tërë Rafshin e Dukagjinit, shtrihet ndërmjet gjerësisë veriore gjeografike 45o50' dhe 42o53' dhe gjatësisë gjeografike lindore 19o58'30'' gjer më 21o. Qyteti i Pejës është i vendosur në teracën neogjene aluviale në lartësi mbidetare 505- 520m. Ky qytet ngritet në fushën e Rafshit të Dukagjinit dhe rrëzë bjeshkëve të larta.

 Me rrjedhë të shpejtë grykës shkëmbore të Rugovës, lumi Bistricë fillon të gjarpëron fushës së Pejës duke kaluar mespërmes qytetit dhe duke e ndarë atë në dy pjesë. Bistrica e cila gjatë rrjedhës formon fusha pjellore, derdhet në lumin më të madh të quajtur Drini i Bardhë që buron nga bjeshka e Zhlebit në fshatin Radavc. Drini i Bardhë gjarpëron nëpër tërë anën perëndimore të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit për tu bashkuar me Drinin e Zi që vie nga jugu (Dibra) tek Kukësi për të formuar lumin Drini që derdhet në Detin Adriatik.

 Qyteti është i rrethuar me Bjeshkët e Nemuna (Alpet Shqiptare), që janë pjesë e masivit Dinarik që përfshinë tërë Ballkanin perëndimorë. Këto bjeshkë formojnë një kurorë majesh të larta siç janë: maja e Kopranikut (2460m), malet e Lumbardhit gjegjësisht Guri i Verdhë (2522m), maja e Vjedullakut (2012m), Peklena, maja e Hasanit etj.

 Me tu gjendur kudo në qytet bie në sy dukshëm Gryka e Rugovës e cila flet për vete, për bukurinë e saj që tërheq çdo vizitorë për të shtegtuar brendapërbrenda saj. Vet Rugova me fshatrat që e përbëjnë si p.sh. Drelaj, Shtupeq, Kuçishtë, Boge etj, janë grumbull i bukurive të ralla natyrore. Vet Rugova me të gjitha karakteristikat e saj mund të shëndrohet ne qendër sportive-rekreative dimërore të nivelit serioz botërorë. Që tani atje ekzistojnë filizat e hotelerisë malore. Në fshatin Boge janë dy si të thuash hotele që ofrojnë shërbime solide. Nga këtu brenda ditës gjatë stinës së verës, organizohen shetitje. Shtigjet kalojnë nëpër gryka, kullosa e liqej glacial me bukuri të rralla, por gjatë rrugës mund të kalohet edhe pranë bjeshkëve të thepisura interesante ku haset në dhi të egra e nganjëherë edhe në shqiponja, që janë simbol i popullit që i banon këto bjeshkë. Shtigjet që dredhojnë nëpër bjeshkë jo rrallë dërgojnë gjer tek vendbanimet sezonale të barinjëve që ju ofrojnë mikpritje tradicionale. Dimrit, livadhet që shfrytëzohen për kullosa jo rrallë shëndrohen në ski shtigje.

 Nga cilado kodër apo maje mbi qytet mund të soditet Rrafshi i Dukagjinit me qytetin, që duket panoramë e shkëlqyeshme që kënaqë shqisat, por edhe brendinë.

 Fushat rrethepërqark qytetit në jug, jug-lindje, lindje dhe veri- lindje janë pjellore dhe kanë qenë të shfrytëzuara si të tilla gjatë shekujve. Përpos bimevë furagjere këtu kultivohen pemët dhe perimet e ndryshme, por edhe në kodrinat verilindore të qytetit është kultivuar dhe sot kultivohet por në masë shumë më të vogël, hardhija e rrushit, nga e cila disa qytetarë me traditë të lashtë nxierrin verë dhe raki të kualitetit të lartë. Vlenë të shijohet.

 Që në kohërat e lashta Peja ka qenë udhëkryq që lidhej me, dhe lidhte rajone të rëndësishme tregtare e çfarëdo tjetër. Edhe sot këndej kalojnë rrugët që kryqëzohen nga brendija e Ballkanit kah detërat e ngrohta (Adriatik - Egje). Peja me vija rrugore e hekurudhore lidhet me qendra tjera të Kosovës por edhe jashtë saj. Në drejtim veri-lindje lidhet me qytetin industrial, Mitrovicën, për të vazhduar më tutje me autostradën bregdetare që dërgon në bregdetin malazias. Rrugë më të shkurtëra që e lidhin Pejën me bregdetin malazias janë dy.

 Njëra gjarpëron kah veriu përmes Grykës së Rugovës dhe majës së Çakorrit, kurse tjetra më në veri-lindje dredhon bjeshkës së Zhlebit nëpër Kullë për të zbritur në Rozhajë. Me vijë rrugore e hekurudhore qyteti në fjalë përmes Fushë Kosovës lidhet me kryeqendrën e Kosovës, Prishtinën. Nga këtu me automjet, bus apo me tren mund të vazhdohet më tutje për Egje gjegjësisht Selanik, përmes Shkupit. Në jug Peja me vijë rrugore lidhet me Gjakovën përmes qytezës së Deçanit. Në këtë qytezë gjendet një monument i rëndësishëm historik. është kjo kisha ortodokse shqiptare - bizantine e punuar nga mjeshtri i Kotorit që d.m.th. se edhe stili i punimit të saj i ngjan mjaft bazilikave bregdetare apo thënë më mirë, disi i ngjanë faltoreve të stilit romanik bregdetarë. Më tutje nga Gjakova rruga dërgon në Prizren e Shkup apo Tetovë, ose në Kukës e Tiranë.

 Me tren nga Peja gjegjësisht Klina, mund të shetitet tërë Dukagjini perëndimorë gjerë në Prizren. Kjo vijë hekurudhore gjarpëron pothuajse paralel me rrjedhën e Drinit të Bardhë.

 Në rrugën Pejë - Mitrovicë, jo largë qytetit, gjendet burimi termal i njohur qysh nga koha antike - romake. Aty sot gjendet hoteli "Onix" me qendrën rehabilituese rekreative. Gjatë tërë vitit këtu vijnë vizitorë të shumtë të të gjitha moshave.

 Vet qyteti është mjaft tërheqës. Aty mund të hasni në laryshi kulturash. Gjatë shëtitjeve, mund të hasni në banorë shqiptarë që përbëjnë 85% të strukturës; në serb, malazez, boshnjak, etj që përbëjnë 15% të strukturës së qytetit. Qyteti me rrethinë banohet me afër 130.000 banorë, ndërsa vetëm qytetin e banojnë afër 75.000 banorë. Me interes historik për qytetin e Pejës dhe interesante për vizituesit e huaj janë artefaktet e kohës antike siç janë stelat me mbishkrime të shkapërderdhura nëpër qytet si dhe gërmadhat e qytetit antik. Karakteristikë me vlerë historike për qytetin e Pejës janë kullat e vjetra shqiptare në të cilat janë të ngërthyera pothuajse të gjitha epokat historike të kësaj ane. Disa nga ato janë të kohës mesjetare. Prej numrit jo të vogël të tyre në qytet por edhe në rrethinë e në tërë Dukagjinin verior, po veçojmë këto: kullën e Begut, kullën e Pashës, kullat e Sheremetajve, kulla e Ministerit etj.

 Si monument historik i mesjetës preferohet të vizitohet kisha ortodokse e kohës së krishterizmit të hershëm. është interesant të theksohet se me shekuj të tërë këtë kishë e ruanin rugovasit që e adhurojnë Shën Kollin. Me ardhjen e Perandorisë Osmane, kjo kishë shqiptare - bizantine u aneksua definitivisht nga Kisha shizmaike serbe e cila me vete solli liturgjinë kishtare të sllavishtës së vjetër. Që nga aneksimi i Kosovës nga Serbia 1918, 1945, në zhargonin politik - administrativ - shkencorë - shkollorë kjo kishë quhet "Patrikana e Pejës". Po theksojmë këtu se kisha në fjalë u ngrit në nivelin e Patrikanës vetëm në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIV.

 Kisha katolike si ndërtesë është e kohës së re (1928) dhe në të janë bërë ndërhyrje të cilat ia humbën pamjen origjinale duke ia çvlerësuar karakteristikat arkitektonike. Si famulli kisha e Shën Katarinës ekziston që nga Koncili i I-rë i Arbërit (1703) i udhëhequr nga Papa Klement Albanezi. Kjo kronologji nuk dëshmon për paraqitjen e krishterizmit perëndimorë sepse ai është shumë më hershëm në këto anë. Ndërtesat sakrale katolike si dhe famullitë para kësaj të sotmës kanë lëvizur të detyruara nga dhuna shizmatike e më vonë ajo osmane.

 Të kohës osmane janë ndërtesat publike "Hamami" dhe "Qarshi xhamija" (Bajrakli xhamija), që gjenden në zemër të qytetit e që janë ndërtime reprezentative të kësaj periudhe historike. Shumë interesante dhe tërheqëse për çdo vizitues të huaj është "Qarshia e gjatë" me dyqanet karakteristike orientale që kohëve të fundit filluan ta humbin atë sharmin tërheqës dhe origjinalitetin orientalo-ballkanik me premisa të shumta të kombëtarës. Aty ende mund të hasni në shitore origjinale të artizanateve të ndryshme duke filluar nga qeleshgjinjtë, zgjunjagjinjtë, rrobaqepësit e ndryshëm, leshënurësit, punuesit e sexhadeve, saraqët, këpucëtarët, orëndreqësit, argjentarët e mirëfilltë etj. Pjesa më e ruajtur e "Qarshisë së gjatë" është pjesa e saj e quajtur "rrethishtja" (okoli) në mes të cilës gjendet fontana e vjetër rreth të cilit janë të rradhitura dyqanet: briskaxhiu, dy saraq rradhazi, rrojtorja, butiku oriental, ombrellëndreqësi, lëkurëpunuesi, qebapqiu dhe një minikafeteri.

 Për të pushuar në qytet mund të ndaleni në disa hotele. Mund të vendoseni në Hotel Metohi, që gjendet në qendër të qytetit. Mu në qendër gjendet edhe Hotel Korzo por momentalisht nuk është në funksion. Në qoftë se preferoni të largoheni nga zhurma mund të vendoseni në Hotel Karagaç apo në kampin aty afër që janë në periferi afër Parkut të Madh të qytetit. Pranë stacionit të trenit gjendet Hotel Dypon, hotel ky privat që mund të themi se është solid në të gjitha shërbimet.




  Kohëve të fundit bazë e ekonomisë së qytetit është tregtia individuale e ish punëtorëve të kombinateve e fabrikave të shkatërruara të qytetit. Pas shkatërrimit total të ekonomisë së Kosovës për shkaqë tash më të njohura, u desht të formohen disa mini fabrika private përmes "ligjit për privatizim". Kështu në Pejë funksionojnë minifabrikat si: Fabrika e detergjenteve të ndryshme "Albi", fabrika e shpuzës "Devolli", fabrika e orendive nga druri "Gacaferri". Përpos këtyre, funksionojnë edhe mjaft punëtori që punojnë orendi, dyer, dritare etj. Vlenë të përmendet minifabrika e xhamave "Gacaferri" që është e pajisur me mjete moderne për përpunimin dhe dizajnimin e xhamit. Me sukses punojnë edhe ndërmarje të ndryshme private që merren me biznese të ndryshme si: "Dukagjini" në kuadër të së cilës funksionon shtypshkronja e nivelit më të lartë në Kosovë. Theksojmë këtu se në kuadër të ndërmarrjes private "Dukagjini" funksionon edhe shtëpia botuese tashmë e njohur edhe për publikun e huaj, "Fryma". Ndërmarrje tjetër e sukseshme është "Miranda" e cila përpos bizneseve tjera merret me projekte ndërtimore. Një nga ato është objekti i qendrës tregtare "Unaza" i realizuar mu në "Qarshinë e Gjatë" i cili për kushtet e këtushme paraqet objekt reprezentativ me zgjedhje të qëlluara arkitektonike.

 Bazë e ekonomisë së qytetit të Pejës ishin fabrikat dhe kombinatet të cilat të shumtën e rasteve bankrotuan por edhe u shiten si objekte, për tu shëndruar në depo të profiterëve të ndryshëm që keqpërdorën gjendjen nën pushtetin e dhunshëm të instaluar në tërë Kosovën. Makinat e këtyre fabrikave u shitën nëpër punëtori më të vogla apo u shitën si hekur në shkritore, siç është ajo e Nikshiqit në Mal të Zi. Të tilla ishin dhe janë: Kombinati i lëkurë-këpucëve dhe peliqeve, Kombinati i Drurit, Kombinati Industrial Bujqësorë ku funksiononin: Fabrika e Shqerit, Fabrika e Maltit, Fabrika e Maltit, Fabrika e Birrës e cila ende funksionon, Energjetika, dhe Ferma; pastaj Fabrika e auto-pjesëve "Ramiz Sadiku", Fabrika e Biçokletave "Unis", Fabrika e baterive (akumulatorëve) "Trepça" etj. Të gjitha këto sot nuk ekzistojnë, ndërsa punëtorët e tyre janë të detyruar të sigurojnë kafshatën për vete dhe familjet e tyre në mënyra të ndryshme.

Karakteristikë e përgjithshme e pozitës së Pejës është se ajo shtrihet në shkajin veri-perëndimorë të luginës së pleshme të Dukagjinit, para grykës pitoreske, nën shpatat e Alpeve shqiptare (Albanian Alps). Ky emër është regjistruar edhe në "Gjeografinë" e Ptolemeut. Në rrjedhjen e epërme të Bistricës (Lumbardhit) është një tërësi e vogël morfologjike Rugova e gjatë 20Km.
 Vetitë klimatike të Dukagjinit, pra edhe të Pejes, karakterizohen me klimë të mesme kontinentale të modifikuara, me komponente të klimës mesdhetare. Pozita gjeografike shumë e volitshme si dhe vetitë e relievit dhe të klimës, kanë kushtëzuar popullizimin e hershëm të saj. Dardanët, fis Ilir, kanë qenë banorë të këtyre teritoreve qysh nga fillimi i indo-evropizmit të gadishullit ballkanik. Dardanët janë formuar si kombësi sipas E. Qabej, para shek XII p.e.s kur Dardanët i gjejmë në Anadolli dhe kur këta i ndeshim në mbishkrimet e Egjiptit në mesin e emrave të popujve të detit (drdnj). Kur bëhet fjalë për treven e Dardanisë në të cilën përfshihet edhe Peja, Dardanët sipas studiueses F.Papazoolu trajtohen në suazat e fiseve të Ballkanit qendror në kohën para romake. Dardanët përmenden si luftëtar të fortë, xehtar shumë të mirë, blegtorë dhe tregtar të njohur. Dardanët ishin fisi më i madh Ilir që u vue në krye të mbretërisë Dardane, në Ballkanin qendror, kryesisht në Kosovë.
 Së bashku me disa qytete të Kosovës Peja zënë një vend të posaqëm përkah rëndësia historike, kulturore, ekonomike si dhe përkah shtrirja dhe ambienti i saj specifik. Në të kondenzohen rrjedhat e disa epokave historike dhe nëpërmjet kultures materiale dhe shpirtërore manifestohen proçeset e ndryshme shoqërore, ekonomike, regjionale, etnike, kulturore, sociale dhe politike. Duke filluar prej kohës antike Peja përmendet si lokalitet i rëndësishëm, karakteristikë për këtë Deçani është vendbanimi antik i Pejes. Areali i qytetit të Pejës në kohën antike gjendej në pjesën lindore të qytetit, që populli me qindra vjetë e quanë "Gradinë". Nga pikëpamja etnike qyteti i Pejës është i banuar me popullsi autoktone Dardane e cila përbënte pjesën dërmuese të banorëve me kulturë, gjuhë, traditë dhe zakone të lashta.

  Zhvillimi urban i Pejës ka kaluar nëpër periudha të ndryshme historike, duke filluar nga kohët më të hershme gjë që dëshmohet nga trajtat e thirrjeve. Në literaturen e deritanishme në lidhje me emërtimin e Pejës ekzistojnë disa periudha të emërtimeve, ajo antike dhe ajo e mëvonshme. Emërtimin Siparantum e gjejmë te Ptolemeu (87-150) në veprën e tij "Gheographia" që e mbështesin edhe shumë historian, arkeolog, gjeograf, publicist etj.
 Siparantumi sipas burimeve arkeologjike-antike ishte në rang të "Muniupiumit", (qytetit) për ndryshe lokaliteti i dytë me rëndësi në teritorin e Kosovës pas Ulpianës. Procopi Caesariensis historian i bizantit (v. 565) jep përshkrime për lokalitetin e shënuar si Pentza që zëvendësoi emërtimin si Siparantum e që më vonë merr trajtën Pek-Pekia-Peja. Teritori i Pejës ka qenë gjatë historiatit të vetë së pari pjesë e Dardanisë Ilire, pastaj në kuadër të Romës, Bizantit (Campus Dardanci) në mesjetë të Sërbisë, e më vonë të Perandorisë Turke. Vendbanimi antik i Pejës përjetoi përtrirjen e saj gjatë kohës së Dioklecianit, kur u shtua në një mase të konsiderueshme procesi i romantizmit. Për historinë antike të Pejës rëndësi të madhe ka pasur vendbanimi antik në lokalitetin "Gradina" që padyshim paraqet vazhdimsinë e vendbanimit të mëparshëm Dardan, që ka vazhduar të ekzistoj edhe gjatë shekujve të parë të sundimit Romak. Kur është fjala për termin Gradinë-a kjo është thirrje e pastër Ilire që ka gjetur përhapje të gjërë ndër gjuhët Latine, Gjermane dhe Sllave. Veç materialit epigrafik në këtë vendbanim është zbuluar edhe një numër objektesh arkeologjike që na shtyjnë të konstatojmë se këtu duhet të ketë qenë një qendër administrative municipiale e tërr Rrafshit të Dugagjinit. Në qendren e këtij materiali më së shumti në mënyrë reprezentative janë monumentet mbivarore-stelat, e të ashtuquajturit tip Dardan. Onomastika Ilire në Dardani ka qenë autoktone dhe jo e marrë nga jashtë, çka dëshmojnë edhe emrat dhe mbiemrat e gravuruar në stelat e zbuluara në treven e Pejës që drejtpërsëdrejti dëshmojnë praninë dhe kontinuitetin e popullsisë së trungut Ilir.

  Ndër dukuritë më të rëndësishme që shoqëron kthimin në mesjetë ishtë përhapja e krishtërimit. Krishtërimi hodhi rrënjë në treven e Dardanisë qysh në shekujt e parë të erës sonë. Pas ndarjes së perandorisë Romake në dy pjesë Peja hyri në tërësi në kuadrin e perandorisë Bizantine (shek. VI) në kohën e perandorit Justinian. Në fillim të shekullit VII në aleancë me Avarët depërtojnë në këto vise edhe sllavët. Me rastin e vendosjes së tyre në këtë rajon, sllavët gjetën banorët e hershëm - Dardanët e Romanizuar dhe të krishterizuar. Dardania si provincë ekzistoi deri rreth shek. IX kur dhe u shkatrua si pasojë e humbjes së pjesëve veri-perëndimore prej rashkanëve.
 Për Pejën në feudalizmin e hershëm (shek. V-XI) nuk kemi shumë të dhëna të shkruara dhe materiale Për fazen e feudalizmit të hershëm kemi të dhëna se në Pejë po në këtë kohë shfaqet prodhimtaria intensive agrare së bashku me blegtorinë në viset e saja malore. Qyteti në shek. IX organizohej në tema (organizim administrativ) dhe ka të ngjarë që edhe qyteti i Pejës të jetë i organizuar në teme. Në Perandorinë e Bizantit organizimi kishtarë shtrihej mbi organizimin administrativ i cili bazohej në qytetin, prandaj edhe selia e peshkopeve përputhej me konceptin qytet. Gjatë shekujve XI dhe XII, trojet e Kosovës ishin arenë konfliktesh ndërmjet ushtrisë Bizantine dhe asaj Sërbe. I biri i Stefan Nemanjës, Stevan Prvovenganin (1190-1228) përfundimisht futi ne dorë të gjitha trojet e Kosovës. Bizanti e njohu zyrtarisht shtetin Sërb. Gjatë sundimit sërb kisha ortodokse sërbe bëri ndikim mbi popullsinë shqiptare që ajo të merrte antroponomi të provincës sllave dhe i ndrroi ose i përshtati toponimet shqipe ose jo sllave. Ajo çdo gjë që ka qenë e fesë ortodokse, e ka konsideruar sërbe. Të dhënat e dokumenteve kishtare sërbe të mesjetës (krisobulat e Deçanit) dëshmojnë që para formimit të kishës sërbe në Kosovë, kishte kisha greko-latine e Bizantine, që me kohë sërbët, përvetësuan dhe filluan të sundojnë përmes tyre popullsinë shqiptare. Peja si qytet përmendet që nga viti 1202, gjatë periudhës së feudalizmit të zhvilluar, kurse në kartën e Stevan Prvovençanit (rreth vitit 1215) përmendet si fshat në rrafshin e Hvosnos. Kah fundi i shek. XIII përmendet si "Pek" dhe "Pek arhiepiskupova". Në shek. XIV Peja përmendet nga Raguzanët dhe Kotorasët që shkonin për të tregëtuar në Pejë "In Pecho", kurse në vitin 1378 përmendet karvani "In novam montem Pech et Prisrenu". Të dhënat historike rreshtojnë se Peja me rrethinë pas betejës së Kosovës 1389 e deri me 1462 administrohet njëherë nga Balshajt e pastaj nga Dukagjinët. Që Balshajt ishin shqipëtar dëshmojnë si bashkohësi Konstatin filozofi ashtu edhe shumë burime tjera.

Pas betejës së Kosovës (1389) filloi depërtimi Turk në Ballkan. Peja deri më 1462 qeverisej nga Leka III Dukagjini i cili ishte lasak i Sulltanit dhe kishte marrë pjesë edhe në betejën e Kosovës të pushtuar në kohën e Sulltan Mehmetit II, të vitit 26. IX. 1462 me ç'rast u formua Sanxhaku i Dukagjinit. Me vendosjen dhe përforcimin e administratës së re shtetërore të pushtuesit Osman, ndër të tjerat me shkatërimin përfundimtarë të aparatit shtetëror që ka qenë në dorë të klasës feudale sërbe dhe të pozitës mbizotëruese të saj, vërehet nga fundi i shek. XVI pakëzimi i emrave sllavë të huajtura nga popullsia shqiptare veçanërisht ajo ortodokse, shtimi i emrave shqip dhe atyre islamik krahas përhapjes së fesë islame. Kisha ortodokse serbe e cila pranoj vasalitetin e Sulltanit, përpiqej në çdo mënyrë t'i sërbijonte shqiptarët ortodoks, dhe ti ortodoksoi shqiptarët katolik. Deri në mesin e shek. XV elementi ortodoks ka patur mbizotërim, por jo edhe elementi etnik serb. Kështu deri sa antroponomia e banorëve të Pejës në fund të shek XV ishte kryesisht e krishterë në pjesë më të madhe të fesë ortodokse, në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XVI Peja numëron 142 shtëpi të kontensionit islam dhe vetëm 15 shtëpi të përkatësisë fetare të krishterëve. Islamizmi i popullsisë së Pejës ishte një goditje e rëndë për pozitat e kishës ortodokse serbe, pasi që popullsia e Pejës ku e kishte selinë administrative kjo kishë, ishte islamizuar plotësisht. Islamizmi u përqafua prej një pjese të aristrokracisë shqiptare për të ruajtur privilegjet e veta klasore. Mahmut Pash Dukagjini me të bërë musliman ishte emëruar për Sanxhakbe të Sanxhakut të Dukagjinit, prej të cilit edhe u krijua dega e re e Dukagjinasve musliman me emrin Mahmut Begollajt e Pejës. Mahmut Begollajt ishin sundimtar të Pejës, të Sanxhakut, të Dukagjinit e përkatësisht edhe Sanxhakut të Shkodrës, gjat shekujve XV dhe XVI. Gjatë shekujve XVII Peja vazhdimish zhvillohejt dhe duke i krahasuar me gjendjen e një shekulli më parë, qyteti i Pejës u rrit me 600 shtëpi dhe 130 fshatra, dhe përjetoi një zhillim të hovshëm të zejtarisë dhe të tregtisë. Shënime tjera për Pejën në këtë kohë na japin Ezlla çezebiu në vitin 1612, pastaj Melatorët (Misionarët) katolik duke filluar nga Muharem Bici (1610), Pjetër Mazreku (1623), Haxhi Kallfa 1648, Gjon Bogdani (1680), M. V. Coronelli (1688), Raguzani Pjer Duoda nga viti 1690 etj.
 Gjatë shek. XVII ndodhën edhe trazirat dhe luftërat austro-osmane që e përfshinë edhe territorin e Pejës (1683-1690). Shekulli XVIII shënon periudhën e krizës së ekonomisë feudale dhe anarkinë feudale që plasi edhe në Sanxhakun e Shkodrës ku bënte pjesë qyteti i Pejës. Këtë kohë e karakterizon lufta midis Begollajve të Pejës, çaushollajve dhe Bushatlijve për sundimin e Shkodrës që vazhdoi gati gjysmë shekulli. Epidemia e kolerës e vitit 1782-1784 që përfshiu Pejën solli shumë viktima. Në shekullin XIX gjatë kohës së reformave të Mahmutit II (1808-1839) qytetet e Kosovës patën tronditje të mëdha pasojat e të cilave do të vazhdojnë edhe në qytetin e Pejës. Në Pejë kundër reformave ishte Asllan Pasha, Mahmut Begolli që ishte mytesarif i Sanxhakut të Dukagjinit. Asllan Pasha kundërshtonte vëllaun e vetë Abdyl Rezak Pashën i cili ishte për reforma të Stambollit. Në fillim të vitit 1835 morri zjarrë kryengritja e përgjithshme që përfshinë edhe Pejën. Turqit ia dolën në krye të shtypin kryengritjen dhe njëherit të thyejnë rezistencën e Asllan Pashës të cilin e internuan, dhe ia konfiskuan pasurinë, në këtë situatë pushtuesi turk hyri në periudhën e Tanzimatit dhe reformave. Në këtë kohë qyteti i Pejës numërontë 12.977 banorë dhe 193 fshatra kurse pazari i qytetit (çarshia) kishte 550 dyqane të regjistruara. Po në këtë kohë qyteti i Pejës kishte hyrë në rrugën e një zhvillimi të dukshëm shoqëroro-ekonomik. Krijimi i një rrjeti të gjërë dyqanesh e punimesh, marrëdhëniet ekonomike me botën e jashtme e kishin kthyer qytetin në një qendër të rëndësishme. Qyteti i Pejës në këtë kohë ishte një nga qytetet më të pasura të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit.
 Nga pikëpamja etnike qyteti i Pejës ishte i banuar me popullsi shqiptare e cila përbënte pjesën dërmuese të banorëve të saj me kulturë, gjuhë, traditë dhe zakone të veta të lashta. Në Pejë në pallatin e Ismet Pashës dukej edhe bibloteka turko-franqeze prej vitit 1836. Peja më 1881-1912 bëhet qendër e sanxhakut të Pejës, kurse mytesarif u emrua Ali Pashë Gucia. Në këtë kohë dokumentet e shumëta tregonin shkallën e organizimit të lëvizjes kombtare shqiptare në periudhën e Lidhjes Shqipe të Prizrenit në qytetin e Pejës.
 Historia e Pejës në fund të shek. XIX është i lidhur ngusht me mbajtjen e kuvendit të Pejës. Duke qenë së rreziku i copëtimit të tokave shqiptare po rritej dhe kërkesa për autonomi nuk po merreshin parasysh, rrethet patriotike shqiptare shtruan si detyrë krijimin e një organizate të re, që të vihej në krye të Lëvizjes Kombëtare. Në krye të lëvizjes u vu Haxhi Zeka, një nga udhëheqësit më të shquar të Lëvizjes Kombëtare në Vilajetin e Kosovës dhe në mbarë Shqipërinë. Për këtë qëllim në vitin 1899 në Pejë u mblodhë një kuvend ku morën pjesë delegatë nga gjithë Kosova. Kuvendi formoi një Besëlidhje, që u quajtë "Besa-Besë" ose Lidhja e Pejës. Besëlidhja e re udhëheqej nga atdhetari Haxhi Zeka. Lidhja e Pejës i kërkoi Sulltanit që tokat shqiptare të drejtoheshin nga shqiptarët, dhe në shkolla e në zyra të flitej gjuha shqipe. Perandoria Osmane e frikësuar dërgoi ushtri të mëdha dhe e shpërndau Lidhjen e Pejës, me çrast vrau edhe shumë patriotë shqiptar, midis tyre edhe udhëheqësin Haxhi Zeka me 1902. Përpjekjet e popullit shqiptarë për çlirim vazhduan edhe më vonë. Në këto rrethana qyteti i Pejës pas luftërave Ballkanike u pushtua nga Sërbia dhe Mali i Zi me çrast populli shqiptarë iu nënshtrua gjenocidit, shkombëtarizimit dhe asimilimit. Më 1913 në rrethinat e Pejës dhe të Gjakovës u pushkatuan 400 banorë që refuzuan të ndrojnë fenë e tyre Myslimane ose Katolike dhe kombësin e tyre shqiptare. Shumë prej këtyre nuk pranuan të ndronin fenë, kështu që në mënyrë më tragjike e humbnin jetën mbi stufën e skuqur.

  Peja ka qenë gjithmonë një ndër rrugë-kryqet e Ballkanit dhe teritor jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm i tranzitit. Si në kohën Iliro-Romake, ashtu edhe në mesjetë dhe pas ardhjes së Turqve në teritorin e Pejës u gërshëtuan shumë rrugë me rëndësi të madhe tregtare dhe strategjike. Peja ka qenë e lidhur nëpërmjet komunikacioneve më të vogla me të gjitha vendbanime të mëdha. Nëpër rrugë qarkullonin kurirët romakë që mbanin ndërlidhjen (cursus publicus). Kanë marrë parasysh faktin që Peja gjatë periudhës mesjetare ishte një ndër trevat më të pasura, andaj republika e Raguzes, komuna e Kotorit si dhe komunat tjera bregdetare të Adriatikut u interesuan shumë herët për këtë mjedis. Me ardhjen e Turqëve në Ballkan bëhen ndryshime të mëdha politike. Peja në këtë kohë lidhej me viset më të larta të Perandorisë Otomane. Pasi që nëpër të kalonin shumë rrugë tradicionale.

  Në saje të pozites së përshtatshme gjeografike dhe elementeve të bazës natyrore, si dhe në bazë të hulumtimeve arkeologjike që janë bërë deri më tash, mund të konkludohet që duke filluar nga koha antike Peja përmendet si lokalitet i rëndësishëm në udhëkryq, gjë që ndikoi në zhvillimin e vetë qytetit, zejtarisë dhe tregtisë me viset e afërta dhe të largëta të lindjes dhe të perendimit. Kjo gjë mund të shpjegohet, para se gjithash me fqinjësinë e drejtpërdrejtë me botën greke në jug dhe me Raguzen dhe Kotorin në perëndim.
 Zejtaria në Pejë ka zënë të zhvillohet që nga periudha antike dhe ajo u transformua varësisht nga shkalla e zhvillimit ekonomiko- shoqëror. Duke u bazuar në zbulimet arkeologjike në trevën e Pejës, treva e Pejës është shumë e rëndësishme për studimin e zejtarisë që nga kohët më të hershme. Në bazë të materialit arkeologjik të zbuluar në Pejë si: fibula, unaza, çafore, gjilpëra, bylyzykë, dish saltalone dhe pafta prej argjendi, si dhe shtiza, shpata, thika, enë, monedha, helmeta prej bronzi etj. Mund të konkludohet që nga kjo kohë fillon jeta e zhvilluar ekonomike dhe zanafillet e para të zejeve. Shfaqjen e zejtarisë e ka shkaktuar fakti se ajo përfaqësonte njërën nga degët e ekonomisë të popullsisë parahistorike Dardane. Në mbështetje të burimeve Raguzane mund të konkludohet se gjatë periudhës mesjetare në Pejë zejtaria ishte degë e rëndësishme dhe intensive e ekonomisë. Sipas regjistrimit kadastral të vitit 1582 në qytetin e Pejës ushtroheshin gjithsej 56 zeje. Elementi zejtaro tregtar përbënte shtresën kryesore qytetare, ku përfshinte 43% të popullsisë. Zejtaria në Pejë arriti kulmin e zhvillimit, sidomos në shekujt XVII dhe XIX. Prodhime me vlerë artistike në këtë kohë kanë dhënë veçanarisht: argjentarët, ipekgjinjët, saraçët, terzinjt, qeleshpunuesit etj. Sipas A. Buese, J. Millerit, Qarrshia e Pejës ka pasur në vitin 1838 mbi 960 dyqane zejtare.

  Burimet e kohës tregojnë se gjendja e arsimit lidhej ngusht me zhvillimin e qytetit nga çdo pikëpamje, përgaditja arsimore e qytetarëve të Pejës në të kaluarën zhvillohej nën kujdesinë e institucioneve të ndryshme fetare. Në institucionet fetare katolike dhe intitucionet fetare Muhamedane. Institucionet fetare me ndihmën e tregtarëve të pasur ngriten edhe shkollat e para fetare të krijuara për nevojat e kulturës. Hapjen e shkollave shqipe qeveria turke e luftoi me të gjitha mjetet. Prandaj, lufta për arsim dhe kulturë kombëtare u zhvillua në kushte shumë të vështira. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, Turqia kombin shqiptar e kishte mohuar duke shënuar në deftere si turq. Mohimi i qenies së kombit shqiptar ka sjellë në vetë mos lejimin e hapjes së shkollës shqipe. Përhapjet e para të arsimit ilegal në Pejë në gjuhën shqipe u bënë në Mejtepin e Hamam Xhamisë të rindertuar nga Haxhi Zeka në vitet 1870-1880. Pas luftës së parë botërore me 1915 në Pejë u hapen disa shkolla shqipe. Hapjen e këtyre shkollave në Pejë dhe në vendet tjera në zonën e okupimit Austro-Hungarez po duke parë në një anë si ruzultat i aspiratave politike të monarkisë Austro- Hungareze të popullit shqiptar për t'u shkolluar në gjuhën amtare.

  Peja paraqet një burim të begatshëm të trashigimisë materiale dhe shpirtërore të periudhave të ndryshme, të cilat veçohen për nga vlerat, cilësitë, karakteristikat, rëndësia historike etj. Zbulimet arkeologjike në arealin e Pejës, tregojnë se në këtë hapësirë është i pranishëm procesi i organizuar, jetës urbane, qysh nga kohërat më të gjëra. Urbanizmi arriti shkallën më të lartë gjatë kohës së Diokleunit. është interesant të përcillet ndërimi i influencave të ndryshme etno kulturale në vendbanimin e Pejës, prej godinave Dardane, romake, bizantine, sllave, dhe turko-orientale.
 Kështu, me të gjitha vlerat kulturore popullore shqiptare (arkitektura, skulptura, doket dhe zakonet dardane) të trashëguara nga antika, bizanti, madje edhe mesjeta, që e gjetën Osmanët, kohë pas kohe e plotësuan me ndërtime të reja. Ardhja e turqve solli një influencë shumë të fortë të kulturës osmane-islame në jetën shpirtërore dhe kulturën materiale të kësaj treve. Në këtë pikëpamje janë karakteristike: kompleksi i patrikanës së Pejës, kullat e shekujve XII-XIX, sarajet e Pejës, xhamitë, teqet, mesxhidet, varrezat, tyrbet, mullinjtë, hanet, sahatkullat, urat, shadërvanet, krojet publike (çesmet), kainaket, hamamet (banjot publike) etj. Në fund, qëllimi i tyre ishte që ky punim të paraqet zhvillimin historik, gjeografik, arkitektonik, religjioz, edukativo-arsimor, entno-kulturor të Pejës duke u nisur nga prehistoria e qytetit e deri në mbarim të luftës së parë botërore (1914).

----------


## ILovePejaa

Të flasësh për Pejën dhe zejatrin pejane, mesiguri se duhet kohë por edhe material që gjithmon duhet tubuat. Prandaj, kushdo që flet dhe shkruan, është e pamundur të jetë komplet dhe të mos lëshoj diçka pa theksuar. Është gjyna(mekat) të lëshosh çdo detal, por fatkeqësisht ka edhe mungesa në aspektin e kompletimit të të dhënave dhe materialit mbi Pejën. 
Monedhat e gjetuar në gërmadhat e vendit të quajtur Gradinë ose Ara e Turjakëve, tani ku është Fabrika e baterive industriale, të cilat janë të kohës së Justinianit, tregojnë se Peja ka qenë vendbanim i qytetëruar që nga kohët e hershme. Kjo është përgjigjja në pytjen se Peja si qendër e civilizimit e edhe si qendër tregtare daton që nga kohët e hershme.
Arsye tjetër është se Peja ka një pozitë shumë të përshtatshme gjeostrategjike, se ajo gjendet në veriperëndim të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, që nga veriu lidhet me Sanxhakun përmes Qafës së Zhlebit ose të Padalishtes me Tutinin, Sjenicën dhe Rozhajën. Ndërkaq, nga perëndimi, përmes Grykës së Rugovës lidhet me Qafën e Çakorrit, respektivisht me Qafën e Diellit, me Plavë, Guci e nëpërmjet kësaj treve me Lugun e Pejës me Malësi të Shqipërisë që çon për në Shkoder.
Gjatë ndërtimit të Hotelit "Oniks" në Banjë të Pejës, vlen të përmendet se janë gjetur dy varreza, në të cilat janë zbuluar gjëra prej argjendit dhe qelibari, që tregon se këtu ka ekzistuar një qendër tregtare dhe banjë shëruese, ku kanë ardhur tregtarë të mëdhenj.
Ndërsa, në lindje të qytetit, kah vendbanimi i Zahaqit, nën varrezat e qytetarëve të fesë Islame janë gjetur varrezat e latinëve (katolikëve).
Për këtë arsye edhe kjo pjesë quhet Varrezat e latinëve, gjë që edhe kjo e dhënë tregon për lashtësinë e Pejës dhe zhvillimit të zejtarisë në këtë pjesë të Kosovës. Këtë e begaton edhe argumenti tjetër: në pjesën e Lagjes së Kapeshnicës, respektivisht në pjesën e sipërme të këtij lokaliteti, në vendin e quajtur "Guri Tangall" dikur kanë qenë varrezat shqiptare të konfesionit katolik, që edhe sot e kësaj dite bregu mbi këtë vend quhet Bregu i varreve. Të gjitha këto të bindin se Peja ka qenë qytet i vjetër dhe me zejtari të zhvilluar.
Pra, qyteti i lashtë i Pejës, respektivishtë qyteti më i vjetër i Kosovës me një qytetërim të lartë ilir,romak dhe mesjetar, deri në fund të shekullit XVII, shtrihej në anën e majtë buzë lumit LumëBardhë, në Fushën e Pejës e cila quhet edhe Gradinë. Kalaja e Pejës e cila gjendet në fund në fund të Pejës së sotme, e që u shkatrua pa kurrfarë përgjjegjësie para disa vjetësh, deri në fund të shkullit XVII ishte në krye të Pejës. Në atë kohë, për shkak të luftërave austriako-osmane dhe për shkak të epidemisë se murtajës u shkatërruan qytetet e Kosovës, ekonomia e saj ra shumë, kurse 2/3 e popullsisë u zhdukën. Prej asaj kohe qyteti i Pejës filloi të shtrihej kah Gryka e Rugovës, kurse qyteti i lashtë, që shtrihej në rrafshinë, mbeti gërmadhë dhe u shndërrua në fushë-tokë buke.
Peja në atë kohë, respektivisht në shekullin e XVIII kishte afër 50 dyqane tabakësh, që mjaft tregon për peshën e kësaj zejeje dhe për zhvillimin e zejeve tjera më vonë që janë hallkë e kësaj të parës.  Se sa tregon edhe datat, gjegjësisht vitet kur edhe janë djegur pazaret e këtij qyteti. Pazari i Pejës është djegur më 1851, 1863, dhe 1881. Po ashtu edhe në vitin 1936 zhduken në flakën e zjarrit shumë dyqane zejtarësh, kurse në kohën e Luftës së II botërore-me 1943 janë djegur dyqanet përreth Shadërvanit së bashku me xhaminë që këtu kthenin zejtarët për ti'u lutur Zotit. Edhe tani në luftën e fundit që përjetoj Kosova, pra në luftën e pranverës së përgjakshme u dogjë dhe u rrafshua me tokë Qarshi e Gjatë, një bazë e zejtaris Pejane, Qendra Zejtare dhe shumë dyqane tregtare.
Hotelieria dhe Turizmi në Pejë:
Sipas të dhënave të shumëta, kjo qendër e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit ishte karakteristike përkah zhvillimi të tregtisë dhe se këtu kanë kthyer tregtarë të njohur nga vise të ndryshme edhe gjatë sundimit turk për të pushuar.
Do theksuar se në Pejë, prej vitit 1932 kanë punuar Hotel"Korzo", me trembëdhjetë dhoma njëkrevatëshe dhe nëntë dhoma dykrevatëshe, ka punuat Hotel "Ballkani, Hotel "Imperial", Hotel "Evropa" etj. 
Më vonë në maj të vitit 1959 u lëshua në punë edhe një Hotel tjetër që tani quhet Hotel "Rugova".

----------


## StterollA

*PAMJE NGA PEJA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Peja._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album31*

----------


## bela70

NJe pamje tjeter e Liqenit te vogel -leqinat-Rugov

----------


## bela70

Nje pamje eliqenit tenjejet e regulluarn pa njerez.

----------


## bela70

hotel "Rugova"ish Metohija-nje pamje e vjeter e tij nga ballina.

----------


## bela70

Prap hotel "rugova"nje pamje  e vjeter nga prapa e tije.

----------


## bela70

Hotel "Korza"gjithashtu pamje e vjeter

----------


## bela70

Pamje ruges Peje-Prishtin -"Gurt e gllareves"

----------


## bela70

Ujvar ne Shtupeq-Rugov-Peje

----------


## bela70

Prap ujvara,afer 15 m e lart-shtupeq

----------


## Kreksi

Desha të shtoja edhe diçka mbi arshitekturen e Pejës.
Ndertimet moderne të ketijë qyteti kan filluar menjëhere pas luftes së dytê botrore por 
fluksin e madh me një arkitekturë tipike shqiptare e arriti që nga vitët 80-ta nën drejtimin e Arkitektit të njohur Qemal Nallbani.

----------


## bela70

Peja me ylberin sipri saj...

----------


## Mister Enigma

Ti bela70 je belaxhi i madh a? Hheheh shaka. Shumë fotografi e mirë.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> *Peja* është ndër qendrat më të rëndësishme të KOsovës. Është qytet i vjetër. I lashtë. Shtrohet prej Zahaqit e deri të Gryka e Rugovës, apo në të kundërtën.
> *Peja* ka simbolikën dhe metaforën e saj. Mu për këtë, karakteristikat e saja kësaj radhe do t'i radhis. Mbaj shpresë se kështu do ta kuptojmë shumë mirë tërësinë e këtij qyteti edhe të Rafshit Kosovar. Të shkojmë radhasi:
> *Peja* ka mbi 200.000 banorë. Ka 603 kilometra katrorë sipërfaqe edhe afro 21.000 hektarë tokë pune. Kjo qendër komunale ka njëzet e tetë shkolla follire dhe 5 shkolla të mesme dhe Universitetin e Biznesit.
> Ka spitalin e përgjithshëm me të gjitha repartet specialistike, Spitalin për shërimin e sëmundjeve të mushkërive, Qendren ambulantidtike, Poliklinikën e dhëmbëve. 
> *Peja* ka Hotel "Rugova", Hotel "Korza", Hotel "Karagaqi", Hotel "Dypon", ka Motelin "Dardania", Kampin veror "Karagaqi".
> Kur kthehemi pakëz pas, të mos harrojmë: Ka Karagaqin, besa edhe Tabjet e pasTabjet, Kullat edhe Kullën e Sheremetit, Grykën e Rugovës, Çarshinë e Gjatë edhe Shadërvanin, ka Kapeshnicën, Kalanë e rrënuar, Karagaqin e bombardimeve, Pelivan Mejdanin, ka Xhamia e Kisha. 
> *Peja* ka Ujin e zi edhe të Drinit të Bardhë, Çokolicën dhe Lumin e kthjellët për mjedis, ka Lugun e Baranit edhe të Leshanit, ka Bjeshkët e Nemuna. Qyteti e ka të zhvilluar ekonomin dhe tregtinë.
> *Peja* ka shumë dyqane. 
> *Peja* ka Teatrin, shtëpinë e kulturës, kinemanë. 
> ...


_Urime.Te pergezoje per temen e hapur.Peja me pelqen shume,eshte vertet e bukur._

----------


## bela70

Te ky pershkrim i mesiperm I love Peja ka haruar dhe nje gje shum te rendesishme Qendren rehabilituese te te verberve(eshte shkoll dhe spital per te verber) i cili eshte i vetmi i ketij lloji ne Kosove...mbi te gjitha ai ka jap nje pershkrim shum shum te bukur te qytetit ton,e pergezoj.

----------


## KozetaT

[B]Nuk kam fotografi te Pejës por deshiroj te them disa fjalë qe e pershkruajn atë.Duhet te qmohet ne baze te cilesive,veqorive te saj.Nje nder keta veqori si p.sh natyrore jan bjeshket te cilat jan shum kualitative ,kapem tek ajo që,ajëri i Pejës nuk është ne konfront me asnjë vënd në Kosovë...e tj...
Thjesht deshirova te shprehja vleresimin tim ne atë që un shoh dhe ndiej...[/B]

----------


## bela70

Po kozeta ni nder karakteristikat tjera ka dhe ujin shum kualitativ dhe me shije shum te mir bilese ketu tek ne thon se ato vajza qe pin  njeher ujin  e pejes(sidomos kete uj ne ket burim,uji i zi i thon) do mbesin ne pejë :buzeqeshje:   :Lulja3:

----------


## Kreksi

Mbi te gjitha pejanet kan edhe kete, dijn te bejne festa !
shiqojeni kete video.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...74823862&hl=fr

----------

